# Turning off notifications caused "Unfortunately system UI has stopped" in CM9 on Touchpad



## haxologist (Jul 25, 2011)

I flashed and upgraded moboot 0.3.5 and CM9 alpha0 from moboot 0.3.4 and CM7 alpha 3.5. I did not wipe system data, however I did wipe cache, dalvik cache and battery stats (even though that google person said wiping battery stats doesn't do anything except clear much needed battery usage data).

While trying to figure out how to turn off that cool music that started playing automatically after the screen turned off, I turned off notifications and it seemed to have crashed the SystemUI. I started getting the message "Unfortunately system UI has stopped" and the background image would kind of fall into darkness like it was crashing or something. The bottom system dock disappeared, and I couldn't figure out how to turn notifications back on without being able to get to the system dock menu where I turned them off initially.

So, I rebooted. But, that didn't fix it. So, I wiped cache and dalvik cache again, but that didn't fix it either. So, I wiped system data (factory restore) and then everything was back to normal. I'm hesitant to try to recreate the issue by turning notifications off again.

Has anyone else experienced that?


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, several other posts noted it. The only fix for now is to not touch that button.


----------



## haxologist (Jul 25, 2011)

I guess I'll just back up often because it's inevitable since it's between brightness and settings.


----------



## rodalpho (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd expect a patch for it relatively quickly because yeah, it's pretty easy to hit that button.


----------



## rzkma (Oct 13, 2011)

user chiaroscuro helped me out with this issue.
you can either do a clean install, OR using root explorer (or another app that does the job), navigate to /data/data/com.android.systemui/shared_prefs and delete the file there (there should only be one file in that folder)
then just reboot and it should be fine.


----------



## haxologist (Jul 25, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks rzkma!


----------



## CheesyM (Jan 18, 2012)

I also did this while playing around almost as soon as I'd installed it. I used an app called "System Tuner" to clear the settings and fix the problem: open the app, click the "System" button, scroll down to the "System UI" row, select it and then press the "Clear Data" button. The message stopped and the bar then reappeared shortly afterwards.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Good resource maintained by folks in #cyanogenmod-touchpad
http://ergh.org/cmtp/

There is a link to a fixed SystemUI.apk there.


----------



## atomics (Oct 7, 2011)

rzkma said:


> user chiaroscuro helped me out with this issue.
> you can either do a clean install, OR using root explorer (or another app that does the job), navigate to /data/data/com.android.systemui/shared_prefs and delete the file there (there should only be one file in that folder)
> then just reboot and it should be fine.


this worked for me, thanks!


----------



## mike10dude (Sep 27, 2011)

atomics said:


> this worked for me, thanks!


I am having the same problem but I can not find that file


----------



## atomics (Oct 7, 2011)

mike10dude said:


> I am having the same problem but I can not find that file


should be there; make sure you enter into the data folder twice

i use rom toolbox for root access (I recommend it, easy to use and has a lot of functionality)

so enter root ----> data folder -----> data folder -----> com.android.systemui ----> shared prefs

inside shared prefs is _status_bar.xml _ delete that file and your good to go.


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

Dalingrin has released a patch for this to flash via CMW on his Twitter account.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Xsever (Oct 21, 2011)

I started getting this problem with nightly 0507, 0509, and 0513. Before that it never happened. Can anyone please help me solve this systemui problem.


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

I started seeing this error last night on my Touchpad after installing a nightly a few hours earlier. Then realized I had just flashed a battery mod to show percentage. I flashed a different battery display mod, and my UI error went away.


----------



## dalinian (May 23, 2012)

rzkma said:


> user chiaroscuro helped me out with this issue.
> you can either do a clean install, OR using root explorer (or another app that does the job), navigate to /data/data/com.android.systemui/shared_prefs and delete the file there (there should only be one file in that folder)
> then just reboot and it should be fine.


Deleting&#8230;
/data/data/com.android.systemui/shared_prefs/status_bar.xml
&#8230;with Root Explorer worked to bring back the System UI - ie: screen foot bar - and got rid of the ever-recurring "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped" error alert pop-up.

Blessings be upon chiaroscuro and rzkma for this magnificent quick-&-easy-to-fix solution - thank you very much indeed.


----------

